# Wie kann man Bilder umfärben?



## Yumichan (19. August 2005)

Hallo ich hab erst vor zwei Tagen Adobe Photoshop 7.0 von einen Kumpel bekommen. Nun wollt ich mal wissen wie man die Haarfarbe und so bei einen Bild anders färben kann? Hab leider nur eine englische Version davon. Kann mir jemand helfen. Ich hab ein Bild mit rangehängt das Mädchen hatte vorher violette haare und meine Freundin hat sie so grün hin bekommen. Aber wie?


----------



## extracuriosity (19. August 2005)

Wenn Augen und Kleid grün bleiben sollen, musst du erst die Haare (grob) markieren.
 Dann über >>Bild>>Anpassen>>Farbe ersetzen das Grün mit einer dir genehmen Farbe tauschen.


----------



## hotschen (20. August 2005)

Ich wäre einen etwas anderen Weg gegangen:
Neue Einstellungsebene-->Farbton/Sättigung-->Bearbeiten Grüntöne -_>gewünschten Farbton einstellen-->Fertig. Bei Bedarf mit schwarzem Pinsel ungewünschte Bereiche in der Einstellungsebene übermalen. 
Vorteil: -Jederzeit beliebig änderbar ( wenn ich morgen bspw. rote Haare haben will)
-Original bleibt unverändert (Aber da macht man ja eh immer ne Sicherungsebene, nicht wahr? )


----------

